# "Scratch resistant" protection



## Tonicz (Apr 30, 2013)

Hallo guys,

I need advice from you 
I have car with very scratch sensitive paint and even I wash and dry/wipe it very very gently, I cannot 100% prevent little scratches. I like to wipe off light dust or wash car after each drive and keep it perfect clean... and of course it is imposible to prevent all scratches so I am looking for some added scratch protection. Till now I have few layers of Lusso oro on my paint, for dust wiping off/drying I use FK#425 and I like this combo very much for easy of use, slick and dust proof finish... On main exposed parts I have 2 layers of cQuartz under the vax.

Now I want more protection for rest of the car (at least for 8 months)... and I am thinking about some NANO coating. I dont care too much about beading and watter sheeting abilities, becouse I will put layers of wax on it and will use FK425 frequently. With cQuartz i am not entirely satisfied... application wasnt so easy, look can be better and its quite pricey (even 30ml is not enough for my bigger car).

*Main factors for me are:*
a. best possible look
b. scratch resistance (under wax layers)
c. easy of use
d. price per car application

*What do you think about this possibilities?:*

*1. Wolfs Hard body* - cheaper then others, inconsistent in reviews about lasting, what do you think about anti-scratching performance if it will be covered by layers of wax and QD?

*2. Max-protect UNC-R* - very new product, looks promising, but dont know much about real performence, 15ml sample is on the way, so I will see how it behaves

*3. CCC Ceramishield* - looks very similar to cQuartz with better price and easier application, cannot judge look (what do you think?)

*4. Sonax polymer netshield + Sonax QD* - I bought this combo due to hype  I just want to try that watter behaviour and Maybe I can use it for a while instead of wax + FK425. Application looks harder and I really like slicknes and less dusting of FK425, but I will see. Do you think, Is there any scratch protection from Sonax polymer netshield?

*Gtechniq C1* seems to be harder buff to perfection, I've never seen any scratch test and it is more ixpensive than ceramishield for example. *Exo's* water sheeting is exceptional, could be very good LSP, but I dont believe in scratch resistant and I want add other layers of wax on top though. 
-----

*Another thing* is the new product "3M paint defender"... I really like its protection abilities. If its gonna be really invisible and durable through washing etc. I will definately buy it and use for front bumber and behind wheels. Do you know about any vendor in Europe?

Just to make the list complete, for 1 day hard drivings (long trips, track days, etc.) aditional layer of *"The mask"* from Wolfs chemicals would be fine.

I hope this thread can be decent summary in scratch resistant products... If you have anything to comment, please do it  ... Thank you


----------



## Mr Blue (Jun 1, 2012)

3M paint defender is pretty much thinned down plastidip with gloss additive. I used clear gloss plastidip for my long journeys. Works well but you need to mask the car and can look obvious. 3M look to have mastered it

How did I know 3M were going to do this :lol:


----------



## Tonicz (Apr 30, 2013)

Mr Blue said:


> 3M paint defender is pretty much thinned down plastidip with gloss additive. I used clear gloss plastidip for my long journeys. Works well but you need to mask the car and can look obvious. 3M look to have mastered it
> 
> How did I know 3M were going to do this :lol:


Yes, clear plasti dip is not bad option, but its still too noticeable... its not so clear like 3M looks from advertisment.


----------



## Chris79100 (Jan 27, 2011)

CQUK is better than CQ.
Ceramishield... just look when it cure in a spoon, not same thing as cquk!
New C1 not as good as cquk.
Max Protect v1+v2 is really good, the new R is looking really interesting! (Just receive some)
Seems opticoat is very good too.

Some had made tests here, just ask them, they know what they are talking about after lots testings ;-)


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

I didn't make a test, but i've a car coated with opticoat and another two with C1. Both are great product, and they will slightly prevent paint from marring but you should always be on the safe side. Opticoat it's much easier and less fussy to use .


----------



## rls (Apr 17, 2013)

cant comment on the others but have c1on my car....

-application wasn't as bad I expectdd but did need alot of attention and proper light
-I used about 60 per cent of the small bottle on an e92 and it was more than enough but not cheap
-car looks very glossy still nearly a year on and scratch wise the paint is in excellent condition although hard anyway


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

You really what to place the Artdeshine 9H coating, it's a very robust product that has scratch and abrasion resistant toughness to these elements I have been informed, place this product on the list as it will easily contend with the others and will win your heart for the good :thumb:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

hard body looked wise awesome, durability didn't reach the expectations (others have) scratch wise, i still have washing defects over the last 12 months so scratch resistant maybe helps prevent but on my list it would probably be the last consideration with looks and durability the ease of use all in front of it


----------



## bunyarra (Aug 26, 2006)

TBH, no liquid sealants will really protect from the kind of scratches and chips that drive us crazy. I have tried most on my last cars to little long-term effect.

The best thing I every did was get the front of the XK covered in Paintshield's Xpel Ultimate. The self-healing film is utterly amazing. 

1 year of fairly "vigorous" M5 driving and there are no chips - just two small scuffs on the plastic where 2 large stones hit.

The stuff can also be polished with good quality wax and still looks amazing.

Before getting it, I was really sceptical and thought it would end up tatty and revolting after a while. Not at all. All my cars in the future will get this stuff on the front facing bits at the very least.

Anyone welcome to see it if they around the area (Bristol).


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

Chris79100 said:


> CQUK is better than CQ


In what way is it better?


----------



## Chris79100 (Jan 27, 2011)

Let them cure in a spoon for example, you will see the big difference ;-)
And on paint, one is lots better than the other...
Got both on the front of my zx10r,(got old c1 too) and cquk is more resistant by far.

But ask the guys who made lots of tests with an impressive number of coating, they will told you better than me ;-)
And i've found Max protect even better ;-)


----------



## Jimski (Feb 18, 2013)

Can anyone recommend something for my santorini black freelander? I don't have a garage so ideally ease of application would be a bonus. Also, with it being a big car, cost of product and quantity also comes into play. 

Am I best taking to a local detailer/approved installer to avoid the initial cost and to make sure it's applied correctly??

I'm after something ready for the winter months to protect against grit/salt and obviously snow/ice slides. But cost durability and dependent maybe year round protection? I assume I can top up with a wax for extra gloss/depth on top of the protection?

Thanks!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

I got some Max-protect UNC-R for this reason too.
i havnt tested it yet,but it looks like a very good product.
ive spoken with 3m guys about PD,its should be out shortly,then ill give it a test,looks like a fantastic product,but the thing is,it needs to be reapplied every few months.


----------



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

9H from ArtdeShine is meant to be pretty bomb proof. I have some on order. I have been impressed by all their other products. It was a toss up between 9H and Ceramishield for me.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Any coating will be a huge improvement. The artdeshine 9H is very good for the money too.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Is 9H offering anything different to CQUK etc?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

gally said:


> Is 9H offering anything different to CQUK etc?


its certainly thicker and more durability.


----------



## Jimski (Feb 18, 2013)

What kind of cost and coverage are we talking with 9H?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Jimski said:


> What kind of cost and coverage are we talking with 9H?


Artdeshine is all about us enthusiasts. They make their own coatings so no middle man means we get the savings past on to us.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Artdeshine link please


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

bunyarra said:


> The stuff can also be polished with good quality wax and still looks amazing.


Polish with wax


----------



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

RDB85 said:


> Artdeshine link please


You will find them on here in the manufactures section.


----------



## joncardiff (Oct 4, 2011)

*XPEL Ultimate*

My brother in law had this done recently on his XKR and is very happy, not sure where you live but it is available on South Wales now aswell as Paintshield


----------

